# I have to stuff myself with food to sleep?



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm trying to cure my night owl problem, and everyone says to avoid eating a few hours before bed.

Every time I try that, it makes my insomnia worse. 

For instance, I went to bed at 9:30 today, and here it is, 1:30. Four hours completely being unable to fall asleep.

In fact, I only can sleep if I eat a ton of food (until I'm bloated) & then go to bed right after. I've always been like this. Is this normal?


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

dagnytaggart said:


> I'm trying to cure my night owl problem, and everyone says to avoid eating a few hours before bed.
> 
> Every time I try that, it makes my insomnia worse.
> 
> ...


I need some more data.

How much of the following do you consume per day?
Coffee-
nicotine-
Water-
sugar-
alcohol-
fast food-

What EXACTLY are you eating? How long has this been going on? What activities do you do during the day? Do you pass a lot of gas? When was the last time you had a comprehensive physical with bloodwork? Is your urine really dark?

Eating large quantities of food then sleeping is called a food coma or blacking out.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

How much exercise are you getting all day ? Are you like a slug and doing nothing ? Are you getting an amount of fresh air. Sitting around the house doing nothing isn't a healthy habit. 9:30 seems a bit early to try and sleep unless you're exhausted.

And no i don't think it's normal to eat yourself into a coma in order to sleep. You should see a Dr. , change your sleeping habits, eat healthy and get lots of exercise with fresh air.


----------



## Joseph (Jun 20, 2012)

This is quite bad and unhealthy. 

I suggest you eat healthy, then actually exercise. Cliche, but the truths are truths because they are simple and make sense. It's so much easier to sleep when you actually exercise, and not messing up your body by giving it garbage. 

I'm being hypocritical because it's 3am right now, but I force myself to stay up. Good luck!


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

@Biracial 

How much of the following do you consume per day?
Coffee- none
nicotine- none
Water- 2 liters, but not before bed (so I don't have to wake up in the middle of the night to pee)
sugar- just from whole fruits
alcohol- only on occasions 
fast food- very rarely

What EXACTLY are you eating?
- Lots of fruits, veggies, fish and oatmeal @Joseph

How long has this been going on?
- All my life

What activities do you do during the day? 
- Work, walk 10minutes from train station from and to my place for exercise as I'm commuting to/from work. @MuChApArAdOx

Do you pass a lot of gas?
- no

When was the last time you had a comprehensive physical with bloodwork?
- a month ago. All is fine.

Is your urine really dark?
- no

Thanks!


----------



## lifeisanillusion (Feb 21, 2011)

I use to binge eat in my first year of college before going to bed. I would eat pizzas and chicken wings or chocolate cake icing straight from the can before going to bed. For me it was a case of depression. I was eating to soothe my feelings. I don't think it was very healthy. I gained a lot of weight in a few months and I think that just contributed to my depression. Gave me another reason to feel bad about myself, I was getting fat. Plus these foods aren't that healthy. As I get older, I see that it is important to eat healthy foods. I just don't feel as good as if I eat a lot of fast food or junk food. My body could get away with that when I was younger, but not now.


----------



## the_natrix (Aug 10, 2011)

I've had a similar problem, if I don't eat X hours before bed like people recomend then I'll find myself just hungry enoungh to not be able to get to sleep. Every now and then if I feel the need to binge before bed I do it healthy style and gorge on carrots, pickles, broccoli, and maybe some low fat cheese for protein etc. So even if I do overeat my body will thank me for all the good, low calorie density foods.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

Could you have a blood sugar problem?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eating a bunch of food can increase your serotonin and that can make you sleepy.


----------



## Siren (Jun 25, 2011)

Can you try reducing by slight amounts each night so that your body can adjust gradually? I'm the same way but with alcohol. I can't sleep unless I've had a glass of wine or two. Something about the relaxation aspect of it.

How does eating make you feel the rest of the time? Do you eat for comfort? Can you swap eating for another activity that gives you the same feeling?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Everything I've read that you've written says you're extraordinarily underweight. Therefore, I think your body is forcing you to eat before you sleep.

I fasted once and had terrible insomnia after consuming nothing but water for nearly 24 hours and had to eat a piece of fruit before I could sleep.

So my theory is that if your body is starving, it will make you eat before you sleep.


----------



## chip (Oct 12, 2011)

You might not be consuming enough non sugary foods.


----------



## Trinidad (Apr 16, 2010)

What are your current sleeping and waking times and what would you like them to be?


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

Eating a lot causes sleepiness because the blood is mostly concentrated on the digestive system & because of some chemicals that are released from food during digestion. 
The big question is: are you tired when you go to bed? do you really feel like sleeping or you go because you "have" to? I have a similar problem, it takes me at least 30 min (on the good days) to fall asleep unless i'm really tired. You could try doing more activities during the day and go to bed only when you feel like falling asleep on the spot. Some remedies you can try before bed are warm milk and concentrated camomille tea (like 3 bags per cup). Camomille especially is very effective. Maybe you should also consult a doctor.


----------

